# fasting blood test



## pat1953 (Aug 30, 2011)

hi i am having a fasting blood test tomorrow i know i can't eat anything for 14 hours before but can you drink plain fizzy water, thanks in advance.


----------



## AileenCJ (Aug 30, 2011)

pat1953 said:


> hi i am having a fasting blood test tomorrow i know i can't eat anything for 14 hours before but can you drink plain fizzy water, thanks in advance.



I was always told just plain water, sadly. I can drink the stuff like its going out of fashion, but when I have to fast, I absolutely hate it with a passion


----------



## gail1 (Aug 30, 2011)

i have a fasting blood test tomorrow as well been told plain water only. First thiong im going to do tomorrow afterwards is go into the cafe round the corner and have poached egg on toast and a sugar free drink


----------



## pat1953 (Aug 30, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks for reply's i will just have plain water and think about people in Africa who would love to have water and food after only 14 hours.


----------



## Steff (Aug 30, 2011)

no to fizzy and i was always told 12 hours


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 30, 2011)

You should fast for 8-12 hrs for a triglyceride test (full cholesterol) and you are not supposed to drink alcohol for 24 hours before!.  Soda water is not allowed and you should only drink a minimum amount of water.

See here: http://www.reducetriglycerides.com/baseline_triglycerides_measurement_print.htm


----------



## glitteryredshoes (Aug 30, 2011)

I had my fasted test this morning and I am always told to fast 12 hours before. I think as long as its before bed I dont think it matters


----------

